# Handbuch für Barcodescanner



## droni (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen Barcode Scanner ersteigert.
Und zwar den: FCC 1090 APROVED

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, das er miz zB. aus einem Y ein Z macht.
Laut Beschreibungen im WEB gibt es für den Scanner ein Handbuch mit Codes, die den Scanner programmieren.
Das würde ich gerne machen, nur kann ich das Handbuch nicht finden 

Es scheint ein CCD Scanner zu sein wo dieses FCC nur eine Zusatzoption ist.

Hat jemand den gleichen Scanner und kann mir das Handbuch schicken?
Oder weiß jemand, wo ich das Buch runterladen kann?

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen

MfG
droni


----------

